# People alreaady posting inappropriate stages from stage builder (smash v 3.0)



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2019)

not even 24 hours have passed since smash 3.0 update for the switch and innopropriate stages some ranging from 9/11 themed to sexual are appearing on nintendo's servers

from nintendo soup



Spoiler



Yesterday, the Stage Builder tool was introduced in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate’s free version 3.0 update, allowing players to create and share their stages online.




Unfortunately just like any other Nintendo online feature, there have been cases of players sharing inappropriate and indecent custom stages online. And if these continue, Nintendo might decide to stop allowing players to share their custom stages online.


I have enclosed the most "cleanest" nsfw stage picture as an example titled "september" posted above just dispicible (mods if this example offends anyone I'll remove it,trust me this is the cleanest one i could find it gets much worse)

https://nintendosoup.com/sexual-and...ppearing-online-in-super-smash-bros-ultimate/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2019)

I wanted to make one slightly lewd, but I'm pretty sure nintendo is gonna start banning people, or atleast suspending them, so I'll just leave them in my stage editor for now..


also the amount of "yeahs" is kind of scary


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2019)

I had some incredible ones in Sm4sh. One of them was a hollowed out penis. You fought in the balls. At the bottom of the shaft, there was a cannon that would shoot you up to the tip, into another cannon and out the top. It was amazing.


----------



## Xabring (Apr 18, 2019)

Memeverse 2.0 : Lock and Reloaded!


----------



## arceus (Apr 19, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> not even 24 hours have passed since smash 3.0 update for the switch and innopropriate stages some ranging from 9/11 themed to sexual are appearing on nintendo's servers
> 
> from nintendo soup
> 
> ...



society amirite


----------



## Taffy (Apr 19, 2019)

The sheer number of Mario Pissing stages confounded me.

As well as the number of Notre Dame memes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2019)

Inappropriate?

If it exists one should really strive to draw a penis with it.
It is an ancient custom


----------



## Viri (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh god, when Nintendo announced stage builder sharing, my first thought was "this isn't going to go well, and I wonder how many dick stages are there going to be?" I pretty much laughed pretty hard at some of the screen shots! Seeing all these stages makes me a little sad to not have Nintendo online. 



Spoiler










What's Captain Falcon doing?! Also, the best part about the 9/11 stage is the Yoshi's Island comfy theme being used for it.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 19, 2019)

never joke about 9/11 i learned that the HARD way.

quick question can you play these stages online with friends or no?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Apr 19, 2019)

Something tells me that these people posting these stages will be banned


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 19, 2019)

Viri said:


> What's Captain Falcon doing?!


Getting some Falcon Lunch.


I bet this goes exactly like the Miiverse level.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Holy shit there's a loss stage in the top screenshot of the article.

I have a strong need.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 19, 2019)

Nobody could have possibly seen this coming.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 19, 2019)

rule 69: if there is an editor for it than porn shall appear!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2019)

Is not really news if we all saw this coming. 

Or did people honestly believe this wouldn't happen. Shocking news would be if nintendo banned players who did share inappropriate stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2019)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow, and I thought I was original with my designs

I made a box shape without a top, and put lava on both sides - then when you hit someone just right against the lava wall, they would be launched back the other way and hit the opposite lava wall - creating an inescapable situation where your opponent is launched back and forth between two lava walls until their damage gets so high they are thrown off the stage.

That and lots of dumb stages only consisting of ladders.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> quick question can you play these stages online with friends or no?


No, you cannot play custom stages online.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 20, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Something tells me that these people posting these stages will be banned


how will they you can't share or play them online so ninty can't do nuffin


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2019)

Seriel said:


> No, you cannot play custom stages online.


It would be nice if you could do them in arenas lol


----------



## Onlyd (Apr 20, 2019)

Taffy said:


> The sheer number of Mario Pissing stages confounded me.



what people want to see his plumbing after all these years.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 21, 2019)

Seriel said:


> No, you cannot play custom stages online.


False. Of course you can. :-)


----------



## Viri (Apr 21, 2019)

Spoiler











What are your thoughts when seeing this innocent stage?


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 21, 2019)

Viri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tails on a bench..?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 21, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> not even 24 hours have passed since smash 3.0 update for the switch and innopropriate stages some ranging from 9/11 themed to sexual are appearing on nintendo's servers



It's a cryin' shame, it is. I'm not angry, just deeply, _deeply_ disappointed in everyone contributing to this.


----------



## Viri (Apr 21, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> It's a cryin' shame, it is. I'm not angry, just deeply, _deeply_ disappointed in everyone contributing to this.


I wanna know what Sakurai's first thoughts were, when he first accessed the online to see all the stages people were uploading.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 22, 2019)

Viri said:


> I wanna know what Sakurai's first thoughts were, when he first accessed the online to see all the stages people were uploading.



Probably a mix of "I expected this.." and "Why?"


----------



## Viri (Apr 27, 2019)

Spoiler



https://webmshare.com/play/b6Obv


I wonder if this was removed...


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 27, 2019)

Viri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only ones I could find was the stage where Pyra's breasts spin


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 30, 2019)

I bet if they make a stage exporter/importer homebrew these stages won't go away at all just on the inter webs for banned consoles


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2019)

I made my own custom stage starring a naked woman with a penis moving in and out of her vagina. Her tits are lava. I didn’t share it online.


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 30, 2019)

very cool, upload it to https://smashstages.com with NSFW flag enabled.  


leafeon34 said:


> I made my own custom stage starring a naked woman with a penis moving in and out of her vagina. Her tits are lava. I didn’t share it online.


----------



## NoNAND (May 4, 2019)

We truly live in a society
Marvelous


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 5, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> I had some incredible ones in Sm4sh. One of them was a hollowed out penis. You fought in the balls. At the bottom of the shaft, there was a cannon that would shoot you up to the tip, into another cannon and out the top. It was amazing.



What a dick.


----------



## leon315 (May 5, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> 9/11


911 was an INSIDE JOB, so BIG THUMB UP YEAH!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Inappropriate?
> 
> If it exists one should really strive to draw a penis with it.
> It is an ancient custom





> To primitive man, the most mysterious thing in the world was the reproduction of life, which he observed everywhere around him, from the germinating seed to the human family, and the religion of the pagan world was based of the worship of the two mysterious sources of life, the Sun and the Phallus. The worship of the sun appealed to the enlightened few; that of the phallus to the unenlightened multitude, who found in the functions of the human body a simpler and more intelligible symbolism than in the motions of the heavenly bodies.
> 
> In the primitive world, the worship of the mystical power symbolised in the Phallus was spontaneous and reverent, and we may assume that the fertility rites which at a more advanced stage of civilisation seemed indecent were performed by the mass of worshippers with complete purity of heart; but with sophistication, phallic worship degenerated into sheer licentious and depravity, and eventually lead to the downfall of ancient civilisation.


The Silver Bough, p32


----------



## ELY_M (May 28, 2019)

I made first NSFW stage and uploaded it on smashstages.com  I am the author named 103


----------



## elBenyo (May 30, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> never joke about 9/11 i learned that the HARD way.
> 
> quick question can you play these stages online with friends or no?


Can you elaborate?


----------



## DJPlace (May 31, 2019)

elBenyo said:


> Can you elaborate?



let's just say i posted a joke about 9/11 sony head quaters and got a week ban for it on a different site.


----------



## elBenyo (May 31, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> let's just say i posted a joke about 9/11 sony head quaters and got a week ban for it on a different site.


Hilarious, but I see how serious it can seem in this day and age.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 31, 2019)

People are ridiculously over sensitive.I remember playing stick arena when I was in fourth grade,and someone hacked the chat to show a picture of 3 homosexual old men engaging in a sex act.That was fucked up,this is just people joking around.


----------

